# Portsmouth Breeders Meeting.



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
I am now booking tables for our annual Breeders meeting, we have changed our venue this year and the meeting will be held at Fontwell Park racecourse.
Tables will be 6ft and the cost will be £27.00, £3 of this will be donated to the FBH. The meeting will take place on Sunday 27th October.
If interested please email me for booking form email ad is [email protected]. If you have an questions just pm me.
Thanks Lyn x


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

No one coming then. Bump


----------



## frognerd (Nov 9, 2008)

Ill be there again for sure!!! Will sort paper work shortly, sounds like a great venue!! :2thumb:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Forms please for booking 
Email sent 
Ta


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

portsmouth breedings meeting....now held in bognor regis....think you need a name change!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

gazboas will be there


----------



## webb1 (Jan 30, 2010)

We will be there again this year!


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

blabble182 said:


> portsmouth breedings meeting....now held in bognor regis....think you need a name change!


Do you know I get really pissed off when people say this. Do you know how hard it has been to even get a show up and going this year. Yes I am sorry its not in Portsmouth, but if YOU know somewhere where we could hold a show of that size where they are not controlled by the council in the Portsmouth area please do tell because I could not find any where. Also you need to get your facts right because its not in Bognor Regis. You will be very lonely if you go there.


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Just to let you all know we are technically sold out, we are trying to see if we can make some more room but we have a waiting list. So no more enquiries please. Here's to a great day. 
Lyn


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*Plants*

We Will be at the show

with a Very Large selection of plants and pods!! 
with lots of Shows Specials..

We will put a list up next week to allow you to order before the show 
to save loosing out
:2thumb::2thumb:​


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

beadfairy said:


> Do you know I get really pissed off when people say this. Do you know how hard it has been to even get a show up and going this year. Yes I am sorry its not in Portsmouth, but if YOU know somewhere where we could hold a show of that size where they are not controlled by the council in the Portsmouth area please do tell because I could not find any where.
> *Also you need to get your facts right because its not in Bognor Regis*. You will be very lonely if you go there.


Might help to mention the postcode seeing as it's a new venue?

Would save any possible confusion (and potential customers going to the wrong place)


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*pras*

P.R.A.S is on the 27th October

Fontwell Park Racecourse
Fontwell, 
BN18 0SX




alan1 said:


> Might help to mention the postcode seeing as it's a new venue?
> 
> Would save any possible confusion (and potential customers going to the wrong place)


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

What are entry costs and what sort of breeders are booked to be there I.e snake, monitors, tegus. And is the venue buggy accessible


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All here is the flyer for the show it should have all the info you require on it.
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/16280_10151852932477053_966552709_n.jpg


Lyn


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

raymaral said:


> What are entry costs and what sort of breeders are booked to be there I.e snake, monitors, tegus. And is the venue buggy accessible


Hi There there will be breeders of all the above some are on this forum. Yes the venue is buggy accessible I myself use a wheelchair, but it will be a little more snug than the last venue. Also if you come a bit later it will be less hectic than first thing when we open. 
Hope that helps Lyn


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

beadfairy said:


> Hi There there will be breeders of all the above some are on this forum. Yes the venue is buggy accessible I myself use a wheelchair, but it will be a little more snug than the last venue. Also if you come a bit later it will be less hectic than first thing when we open.
> Hope that helps Lyn


Hi Lyn

I emailed you regarding the postal order I sent off last week but haven't had a reply, please could you confirm that you have received it?


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*P.r.a.s*

We will be at the P.R.A.S
 selling plants and pods!!

All the below plants will be on a show special of ​ ​ 5 for £10.00​ ​ or £2.99 ea if brought separately.

Adiantum hispidulum,
Areca
Asparagus plumosus
Asplenium antiquum
Calathea mixed
Chamaedorea elegans
Codiaeum var. Sunny Star
Cryptanthus
Davallia Humata tyermanii Bunny
Drac. Marginata kopstek
Drac. mix mini
Epipremnum
Ferns mixed
Ficus benj gemengd
Ficus pumila sunny
Fittonia "red"
Fittonia "Lemon"
Fittonia "Skeleton"
Fittonia "White Anne"
Fittonia "Pink"
Fittonia "White"
Hemionitus arifolia
Hypoestes "Mix"
Muehlenbeckia
Nephrolepis exaltata "Green Fantasy"
Nidularium striped fireball
Peperomia "Pixie Arenal"
Peperomia Rotundifolia
Peperomia mix
Vaste planten gemengd
Pilea Depressa "Sao paulo"
Pilea Mix
Platycerum
Rhoeo Discolor
Sagina
Selaginella Apoda
Soleirolia mix
Spathiphyllum
Tradescantia tricolor

So if your interested in some and would like me to hold some back for collection please pm me


----------



## Mreptilenick (Nov 1, 2012)

Will anyone be selling Vietnamese mossy frogs?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

beadfairy said:


> Hi All here is the flyer for the show it should have all the info you require on it.
> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/16280_10151852932477053_966552709_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Lyn


Only bit of info it *doesn't* have is what are the transport options between the nearest station (Barnham?) and the venue?


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Also would like to know what breeders give to transport animals home. I have a nearly 2 hour drive will I need to bring heat packs or do sellers supply them. I've never been to a show before so don't really know what to expect lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

it is generally up to you to provide adequate travelling materials i.e a polybox or heating material. Some breeders may supply you with them but it is usually doubtful.


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

raymaral said:


> Also would like to know what breeders give to transport animals home. I have a nearly 2 hour drive will I need to bring heat packs or do sellers supply them. I've never been to a show before so don't really know what to expect lol


Hi There 
It is up to you to provide heat if you want it. Some breeders may give you a container or a bag or pillowcase if its a snake.Also it deepends on what you are planning to buy snakes or lizards, but it really is up to you, so to be safe I would bring something to wrap it up nice and warm in case its cold on the day.
Regards Lyn


----------



## Mikepphillips (Jan 25, 2013)

*Tortoise*

Will there be any tortoise breeders going?
As it is a 2 hour drive and this will be the mean reason
For going!


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*Pras*

Just thought we would let everyone know we have just ordered some more plants for PRAS!

Allowing us to supply you with all your dry and high humidity terrarium and yet again lots will be on *5 for £10* offer ​


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Mikepphillips said:


> Will there be any tortoise breeders going?
> As it is a 2 hour drive and this will be the mean reason
> For going!


Hi Yes we have some tortoise breeders coming. 
Lyn


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*Vivarium Plants*

We have Just received our plants ready for 
Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society Breeders Show
Sunday 27th October 
at Fontwell Park Racecourse

All the below plants will be on a show special of:

*5 for £10.00*

Acorus gram. "Ogon"
Adiantum hispidulum,
Adromischus cooperii
Aglaonema "Silver Queen compact"
Aloë Broomii
Aloe mix
Areca
Asparagus plumosus
Asplenium antiquum
Cactus Astrophytum
Cactus mix mini 3cm pot
Cactus mix specials
Calathea mixed
Chamaedorea elegans
Chlorophytum com Mix
Codiaeum var. Sunny Star
Cotyledon undulata
Cryptanthus
Davallia Humata tyermanii Bunny
Dieffenbachia "Camilla"
Doryopteris cordata
Drac. Compacta topcutting
Drac. Marginata kopstek
Drac. mix mini
Echinocereus folosolucactus
Epipremnum
Euphorbia pseudoglobosa
Ferns mixed
Ficus benj gemengd
Ficus pumila sunny
Ficus Pumila White Sunny
Fittonia "Lemon"
Fittonia "Pink"
Fittonia "red"
Fittonia "Skeleton"
Fittonia "White Anne"
Fittonia "White"
Gasteria" Little Warty"
Haworthia cymbiformis
Haworthia Enon
Hemionitus arifolia
Hypoestes mixed
Lithops
Muehlenbeckia
Nephrolepis exaltata "Green Fantasy"
Opuntia microdasys albata
Opuntia mixed
Opuntia tuna
Pellaea Rotundifolia
Peperomia "Pixie Arenal"
Peperomia mixed
Peperomia Rosso
Peperomia Rotundifolia
Pilea Depressa "Sao paulo"
Pilea Mix
Platycerum
Rhipsalis cassutha
Rhoeo Discolor
Sagina
Sedum Burrito
Selaginella Apoda
Soleirolia mix
Spathiphyllum
Syngonium "White Butterfly"
Tillandsia 
Tradescantia pendula
Tradescantia tricolor
Vaste planten gemengd

We are taking orders in advance to save you loosing out on this great offer ​


----------

